# LC9 vs SR9C



## NSUKSIG (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not new guns, especially shotguns and rifles. I have shot handguns plenty, just never owned one my self. 
I have always been a Ruger fan and really like the LC9 & SR9C.
What is the big difference. I will be taking the concealment course soon so I would like to carry one when I'm not in my military uniform. 
I have never shot either one but have shot sr22c and it is smooth. 
It will be hard to find sr9c around here but I do know where the Camo LC9 is for $400 and is that a good price 
Thanks


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The SR9c can be found for around $400 also. It's my daily carry weapon and it conceals easily, but not as easily as the LC9. The trigger was the deciding factor for me. No comparison.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

TurboHonda said:


> The SR9c can be found for around $400 also. It's my daily carry weapon and it conceals easily, but not as easily as the LC9. The trigger was the deciding factor for me. No comparison.


+1

The LC9's trigger get's better and better the more you shoot it. I Froglubed mine recently and that smoothed up the trigger even more. I still prefer the SR pistol's trigger. I carry the LC9 all the time and a bigger one with it when I can. the LC9 can be hid in a cargo pocket and not noticed you couldn't do that with the SR9c. It all depends on your method of carry and what you want the SR9c is very comfortable IWB.


----------



## ddon2 (Sep 11, 2011)

sr9c is the way to go.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, I love my SR9 & SR9c.


----------



## repair (Jun 30, 2013)

9c hides very nice in cargo pants pockets.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

LC9 is smaller and has a long double action type trigger pull. Some people can't live with the long pull. I have the LC9, because it's smaller, I don't have a problem with the trigger, it's not a target gun. I can keep them in the 8" circle on an IDPA target shooting rapid fire. 2 shots on each of 3 targets in about 6 seconds from a draw. At 25 yd I can't keep them all 6 on the IDPA target much less in the 8" circle. it'll carry in the front pocket of your Dockers, even in your blue jeans but it isn't comfortable in the jeans pocket. You'll probably be more accurate with the larger gun. I guess it depends on what you want in the gun. I'm more likely to carry a 642 revolver, I don't shoot it as well rapid fire but it's 3oz. lighter than the LC9. The .38 carries better.


----------



## smitty901 (Sep 13, 2013)

Plenty of SR9C's around
But comparing to two is hard.
LC9 nice small CC thin light weight some don't like a safety and mag safety some gripe about trigger pull . Most those that can't shoot anyway
SR9C out standing higher end compact 10 or 17 round mag double stack. Good shooter easy to get on target. Only draw back is it is a double stack, than makes it a little thicker.
I own both the do different duty.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the SR9c. Hate the LC9. Otherwise, no preference.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Look at a Kahr CM9/40. Easier to hide than a 9c. Easier to shoot than an LC9


----------

